# The Baron Samedi



## 350Kaptain (Oct 8, 2009)

Costume i made for this year to go along with my cemetery haunt.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice! Like it


----------



## MonsterBoss (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome costume! It looks great, you must have scared the snot out of the Tots!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Reminds me of the James Bond movie, Live and Let Die. Voodoo and stuff like that. Very creative.


----------



## 350Kaptain (Oct 8, 2009)

imindless said:


> Reminds me of the James Bond movie, Live and Let Die. Voodoo and stuff like that. Very creative.


That's exactly where the idea came from. Just watched it about a month ago.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great work!!!


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

I dig it! It's a very cool look.


----------

